# What is my tivo watching?



## BrianGoetz (Nov 4, 2002)

I have a Series3. Is there any way for me to find out remotely what my Tivo is currently playing?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

for 6.2, 7.x there was an entry in MFS that showed the current channel (but not both for dual tuners). I believe that is no longer available in 6.3 & 8.x, and I don't think anybody has published code for an alternate method.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I have my one Series 2 TiVo (with 8.3) hacked and it shows current tuned channel with TWP.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

classicsat said:


> I have my one Series 2 TiVo (with 8.3) hacked and it shows current tuned channel with TWP.


hmm... I was helping somebody with that, and I could swear it was 8.x that didn't have the entry.

in fact, in info, the code that shows "currently on live tv" is in a large if:

```
if { $reccount < $::num_tuners && $::version < 8} {
```
so I don't know how you could be seeing that under 8.3... you ARE running TWP 2, I assume?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Yes. TWP2.0, Software 8.3, Lifetime Sub 140 model.


```
Currently on Live TV
Channel:	523 BRAVOC
Program:	Inside the Actors Studio
Episode:	Jane Fonda
Description:	Jane Fonda ("On Golden Pond," "Agnes of God," "Monster-in-Law").
TiVo Box Information
Software System:	8.3-01-2-140
Service Number:	1400000xxxxxxxx
System Type:	United States Series 2 Stand-Alone
Subscription:	Lifetime Subscription
Tuner Count:	1
Remote Address:	2
TiVo Time:	03:22pm, 4-Sep-07
Uptime:	1d 16h 05m 25s
Current Temperature:	41C / 105.8F
TivoWebPlus - lab Distribution
Version 2.0.0 (oztivo-070205)
```


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

classicsat said:


> Yes. TWP2.0, Software 8.3, Lifetime Sub 140 model.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Ah... that explains it.

You're running the version released on Feb. 5... the change is in CVS as of Feb. 9 (I didn't make that patch)

I guess they added the field back in at some point. I'll change the code so it checks the field, not the s/w version.

thanx for posting


----------



## BrianGoetz (Nov 4, 2002)

OK, but am I correct in assuming that for Series3, TWP is not an option, and likely will never be?


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

BrianGoetz said:


> OK, but am I correct in assuming that for Series3, TWP is not an option, and likely will never be?


??? not sure what you mean...anything is possible, and it's really the s/w version, not the platform that's the limiting factor on what can and can't be done


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

BTUx9 said:


> ??? not sure what you mean...anything is possible


But...no one has ever hacked their S3 to add TWP, correct? Do you know how?

BrianGoetz I just bought a Hava Platinum HD for $113 shipped (buy.com) and it lets me do everything with my S3 as if I was in front of it. Because it simply connects to (in my case) the Component-Vid-Out and Analog-Aud-Out, and then controls the Tivo with an IR Blaster, there is no software implication to the S3.

Switching (remote) is a little slow, but it's very nice to see anything you want on the Tivo from any PC on your network running the Hava player software.


----------



## BTUx9 (Nov 13, 2003)

Sorry... not an S3 owner, won't be one in the forseeable future, so I don't really follow the progress of s3 hacking.

I DO know that DDB has more info on the current state of s3 hacking.


----------



## ciper (Nov 4, 2004)

How about a Slingbox? Then not only can you tell what its "watching" but watch it yourself from anywhere in the world with an internet connection.


----------



## Laserfan (Apr 25, 2000)

ciper said:


> How about a Slingbox? Then not only can you tell what its "watching" but watch it yourself from anywhere in the world with an internet connection.


This is what the Hava Platinum HD does, except with MPEG2/higher res locally vs WMV, and for half the price.


----------

